# normal Turnaround for test results.



## nibejeebies (May 6, 2009)

So I am taking the NREMT-B tomarrow (thursday) at Noon.  Say I finish the test at 1330hrs, Is it correct for me to assume that at 0130hrs Friday morning my results should be posted on NREMT.ORG?  The 12 hour thing?

Or is that just the luck of some people? 

basicly whats the Normal turnaround on the test?


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (May 6, 2009)

I got my results the next day


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 6, 2009)

Ya, I got mine the next day (well that monday.) I took test 1. friday got it monday. and retake on sat. and got in monday.


----------



## silver (May 6, 2009)

shoot for next business day in business hours.


----------



## VGFDEMT34 (May 7, 2009)

I took my P around 10:30am, and had the results by 4:30pm. It varies.


----------



## nibejeebies (May 7, 2009)

All this waiting is killing me.  Finished the test just before 1300hrs EST. 

God I hope the results are there tomorrow cause I'm going crazy.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 7, 2009)

*re*

Mine was scheduled for a Friday at 0800.  finished by 0830 and had results same day at around 1600 posted on the website


----------



## nibejeebies (May 8, 2009)

Got my results this morning (friday) at 11am.  Passed.  NREMT-B 

WOOOOOOOTTTTTTT


----------

